# Low sprinkler pressure. Help!



## DRYPASTURE (May 12, 2019)

Hi friends. I recently purchased a house. The sprinkler system has low pressure on all zones. There is not enough pressure to even pop the heads of the sprinklers. Here are two pictures of some type of valves that are hooked into the system. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

First pic is your backflow preventer. Second pic im not sure.


----------



## DRYPASTURE (May 12, 2019)

Anyone else?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry, this is older than what I know. Maybe @Rain Bird Corp can help.


----------

